# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  طلب تصميم

## الغول المريخابي

*ارجو من مبدعي الصفوه ان يصمموا لنا صوره للرسام احمد الباشا تحمل صورة اللاعب وعليها اسم صفحته في الفيس بوك (الرســــــــ احمد الباشا ــــــــام) ولكم جزيل الشكر
*

----------

